# Quick Advice ASAP!



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Today I came home to a dry brom which contained one of my bastimento tads. The brom was rotting starting to rot, but I thought the tads would morph before it stop holding water...I was wrong. 
When I got home it was bone dry. So I sprayed some water in it, with in seconds the water was all gone. So I took it out of the tank because I knew it was holding a tad. Leaf by leaf I started to take them apart checking each carefully to make sure nothing was in any of them. I finally got to the leaf that the tad (froglet I should say) was in. It was still alive and moving around so I put it in a small plastic shot glass. 
No im puzzled about the next best step to take. The froglet has a small nub of a tail left. All the limbs are working correctly, It has its nostril and it has morphed its mouth, in fact ive seen it open it a few times already. Should I put it back in the tank with the parents?
Here are some pics


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Nice yellow on that Basti !

Glad you checked the brom carefully.

I would put the glass and tad back into a seculded part of the viv. Just make sure it doesn't have too much water and can climb out. You will hate yourself if it drowns.

It has such a little tail left, that it's almost ready to go on it's own.

Very cool Brandon.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

He seems fine, that age, they are pretty much coming out of the water, however i woudl place him in a container with little water in it, Personally i woudl put him the parent tank and let him hang out in there for a few months, tehy seem to do better int eh tank they are raised in then if you pull them and raise them artififially for the first few months.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks Phil & Julio, I placed the cup back inside the viv...also sprinkled a few springs.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

keep us posted, but he should be just fine. Wish it woudl keept that nice yellow color.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

He looks good to me---I've had some out with that much tail still on. I bet he's just fine.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

cute little bugger


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

agreed it looks pretty far along. at first i looked at the pics of you with tad container in hand (without reading the text) and thought wow whoever this is has done an incredible job raising that tad 

james


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Brandon,

Can we get a couple pics of the parents?

That yellow colour is pretty interesting.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone, sure thing phil ill be home from Vegas later on tonight so ill try to snap some tomorrow.

Oh forgot to mention, I didn't use any flash when I took those pic as you can see...from what I've seen in most froglets they start off dark and get lighter, so hopefully they do keep the yellow. Its been a big buzz lately about yellow basti's, hopefully ill get lucky.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

What are you doing in vegas!!!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

What happens in Vegas.......

JUST like that movie, Hangover !

I really didn't like Vegas and I stayed in a suite @ Caesars. I kept wondering what it would be like to rent a car and hit the desert in search of some snakes and lizards.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

its not that fun phil, herping in nevada woudl have to be done at night, its too damm hot, been there done that.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Haha..Me and my girlfriend needed a vacation, she starts law school at the university of maryland and I just needed one. I stayed at mandalay bay and that place is awsome. 
It was a stable 110 degrees, it wasnt too bad because it wasnt humid at all.
Ive seen alot of beautiful women from all over the world..couldnt have any fun because my gf was with me, but they did have a nice man made beach front with a wave pool, sometimes id let the wave coast me into some sexy foreign chick. 

Ok back to the topic haha, the froglets are doing good...when I got home the second basti was out and about. It def isnt showing the nice yellowish color as the 1st. I'll snap some pics later when I get home from work.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

next time go to the Wynn, its the best hotel in vegas. 
hurry up with those pics! we want to see them already.


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

That's the problem of being on a 12L:12D light cycle! Vegas is 24L:0D



Philsuma said:


> I really didn't like Vegas and I stayed in a suite @ Caesars. I kept wondering what it would be like to rent a car and hit the desert in search of some snakes and lizards.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I been going there for the past 5 years for a bachelor party and its really a wild time, 3 days without sleep, its crazy. 
I think the next frogday should be there, what do you guys say?


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Here is the new froglet

























New pic of the froglet I posted last week









Dad









Mom on the left


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty cool! hope the froglet keeps its color.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Awesome...

Double up on the live oak leaf litter and springtails!

and..

NatuRose!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Quick Advice ASAP! OT*



Julio said:


> its not that fun phil, herping in nevada woudl have to be done at night, its too damm hot, been there done that.


I lived out there for a little over five years.. you need to get most of the herping done between 7-10 AM in the summer as after ten, not too much is out moving around (mainly desert iguanas, chuckwallas, Uta and a couple of other little lizards. The snakes start moving around after dark (usually around 9-10 PM).... shoot me a pm if you want any more details.. (like the highest density of desert iguanas tends to be in the undeveloped lots surrounding the developments or you can easily capture desert iguanas if there are two people and you move slowly towards it.. when you get close to it, circle the bush and look for its burrow and slowly kneel down and cup your hand in front of the hole making your hand look like the entrance and have the other person flush it.. it should run right under your hand allowing you to grab it if you are quick..) 

Thats probably too much of a hijack...

Ed


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

WOW! Those are some nice yellow basti froglets. Let me know if you are selling any of those beautiful frogs I will be more than willing to take a few off your hands.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Ed,
thanks for hte advice, def the next time i head out there i will make sure to contact you before i go.


----------

